# EOI 4x People for Siebel Sensory Training Kit



## fungrel (7/4/17)

So as the title says, and in the interest of making better beer, I am keen to buy a sensory kit from Siebel.




Cost is a prohibitive factor with something like this, so wondering if 4 other people would like to pitch in to keep costs low. 

The kit I'm looking at has 25x flavours used to spike 1L of beer, figuring that 200ml per person would be adequate amount to pontificate over. 

At today's exchange rate, and including delivery, the cost comes to $300. *Which is $60 each, or around $2.40 per flavour* which i consider quite cheap in the greater scheme of things. 




If there is enough interest, perhaps even opening it up if more people want to go further and split a 200ml glass between two. All depends though.

I'd be keen if this was run as a group over 2 sessions, perhaps 3, as 25 flavours is a lot to take in during one sitting. Could be something over 3 sittings over 3 months. 


Feel free to add any comments or suggestions. For now I am just floating the idea to see if there is enough interest to get this off the ground.


----------



## n87 (7/4/17)

Really keen on this, Im in!

I think a bit of a slower approach would be beneficial. Maybe 5 max flavours per session? This would minimise the muddling of flavours
Possibly on a weekly or bi-weekly basis on a weeknight either at a central location or someone's house.

TBH, 200ml of foul tasting beer is quite alot, 100ml should be plenty

another thing to think about is possibly putting the off flavours against 2 different styles of beers to get a better understanding of how the off flavour acts with the surrounding flavours.


----------



## fungrel (7/4/17)

n87 said:


> another thing to think about is possibly putting the off flavours against 2 different styles of beers to get a better understanding of how the off flavour acts with the surrounding flavours.


I don't think the beer that carries the flavour should be any different for all the tastings.

I'd prefer it be a something like a bland lager as the focus should be more on identifying the flavour than how it that off flavour complements some styles (I'm looking at you diacetyl and British beers).



n87 said:


> TBH, 200ml of foul tasting beer is quite alot, 100ml should be plenty


I think you're right. Perhaps 10 people at $30 would be a lot cheaper, although logistically it may be much more difficult.


----------



## n87 (7/4/17)

fungrel said:


> I don't think the beer that carries the flavour should be any different for all the tastings.
> 
> I'd prefer it be a something like a bland lager as the focus should be more on identifying the flavour than how it that off flavour complements some styles (I'm looking at you diacetyl and British beers).
> 
> ...


I wonder how well it keeps after opening?
I might reach out to HUB, i know they were planning on doing the BJCP training, they might be getting one of the kits too... save on shipping? or even split the lot depending on everything...


----------



## gone brewing (7/4/17)

I'd be keen for this. I agree that a bland beer is the best way to go.

We can also add different amounts of the fault to see where our threshold is.


----------



## [email protected] (7/4/17)

Count me in, always good to brush up.

They don't keep well (rather some of them do, some don't) - you should use them within 6 months.

It would take several sessions to get through them all, so some dedication is required.

Also, having done this twice previously, some of them are truely awful, and you may end the session with a very queasy stomach


----------



## [email protected] (7/4/17)

Oh, the packs can also spike a lot of beer, most of which will be thrown out - we should aim to get as many people as possible.

Finally, as mentioned, it's usual to get a very light base beer (e.g Tooheys extra dry) so that people can pick out the flavours - you don't want to be confusing them with hops or yeast esters etc...


----------



## fungrel (7/4/17)

OK, looks like there is interest. 

1. Fungrel
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## n87 (7/4/17)

1. Fungrel
2. n87
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


Have reached out to HUB to see if we can somehow combine something or other.


----------



## gone brewing (7/4/17)

1. Fungrel
2. n87
3. gone brewing
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## Stephen2257 (7/4/17)

I might learn something so I'm in

1. Fungrel
2. n87
3. gone brewing
4. Stephen2257
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## [email protected] (7/4/17)

1. Fungrel
2. n87
3. gone brewing
4. Stephen2257
5. endisnigh
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## mr_wibble (10/4/17)

1. Fungrel
2. n87
3. gone brewing
4. Stephen2257
5. endisnigh
6. Mr Wibble
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## mr_wibble (10/4/17)

Quote:

Mercaptan
Sewer-like, drains
Can't wait to taste that one!


----------



## Nicstars (11/4/17)

Sounds good. I'd like to do this if there is space

1. Fungrel
2. n87
3. gone brewing
4. Stephen2257
5. endisnigh
6. Mr Wibble
7. Nicstars
8.
9.
10.


----------



## Zorco (12/4/17)

Me too please

1. Fungrel
2. n87
3. gone brewing
4. Stephen2257
5. endisnigh
6. Mr Wibble
7. Nicstars
8. Zorco
9.
10.


----------



## n87 (12/7/17)

According to Les (https://aussiehomebrewer.com/threads/brewman-dealz.94883/page-9#post-1456607), BJCP members can get it for $50.
I am pretty sure our friend endisnigh is a judge....


----------



## Mikeyr (12/7/17)

Me too please

1. Fungrel
2. n87
3. gone brewing
4. Stephen2257
5. endisnigh
6. Mr Wibble
7. Nicstars
8. Zorco
9. Mikeyr
10.


----------



## mtb (12/7/17)

Dunno if I missed the boat.. but I'm definitely in

1. Fungrel
2. n87
3. gone brewing
4. Stephen2257
5. endisnigh
6. Mr Wibble
7. Nicstars
8. Zorco
9. Mikeyr
10. MTB


----------



## n87 (12/7/17)

Zorco said:


> Me too please
> 
> 1. Fungrel
> 2. n87
> ...





mtb said:


> Dunno if I missed the boat.. but I'm definitely in
> 
> 1. Fungrel
> 2. n87
> ...



AFAIK, the kit has one bottle of each, I think this is a local thing.


----------



## mtb (12/7/17)

Dang.

1. Fungrel
2. n87
3. gone brewing
4. Stephen2257
5. endisnigh
6. Mr Wibble
7. Nicstars
8. Zorco
9. Mikeyr
10.


----------



## manticle (12/7/17)

Just a heads up in response to some earlier posts - definitely want to do more than 4 (and you are, which is good).

Agree that clean, pale lager is a good base but nothing wrong with trying diacetyl in a stout as well, for example.

Siebel, as opposed to something like aroxa* for example, do not last particularly well and are best experienced as fresh as possible so your multiple sessions would need to be close together.

Good luck - well worth doing, worth doing more than once.

*Check aroxa and flavour-activ for alternatives.


----------



## [email protected] (12/7/17)

n87 said:


> According to Les (https://aussiehomebrewer.com/threads/brewman-dealz.94883/page-9#post-1456607), BJCP members can get it for $50.
> I am pretty sure our friend endisnigh is a judge....



Happy to help


----------



## foozeygooz (12/7/17)

I'm interested, where would we be doing tastings though/how often?


----------



## manticle (12/7/17)

n87 said:


> According to Les (https://aussiehomebrewer.com/threads/brewman-dealz.94883/page-9#post-1456607), BJCP members can get it for $50.
> .




Not quite.

http://dev.bjcp.org/education-training/education-resources/sensory-kits/


----------



## mr_wibble (25/7/17)

What's the score with this? Do we still need a couple of slots filled?
I can probably phone-a-friend if we're short one.


----------

